# su brazo izquierdo puesto en jarra, y el derecho, apoyado en su hombro [comas]



## Pinnula

¿Son correctas estas dos comas? Yo creo que la segunda es la que sobra, o quizá las dos. No estoy segura. Muchas gracias de nuevo.

Ella tenía su brazo izquierdo puesto en jarra, y el derecho, apoyado en su hombro.


----------



## Xiscomx

Se dice que cuando uno tiene dudas sobre la colocación de una o varias comas, mejor no ponerlas; en tu caso, sobran las dos comas, obtienes mejor resultado suprimiéndolas.


----------



## sinho4

Opino igual.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Coincido con los compañeros: suena más ágil sin las comas. Pero no son incorrectas.

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

Considero que la segunda coma es del todo incorrecta, dado que convierte 'y el (brazo) derecho' en una especie rara de inciso sin sentido al separar su atribución natural e imputarla al brazo izquierdo, cosa imposible por estar en jarras.


----------



## Penyafort

La primera coma es sobrante y prescindible.

La segunda coma es necesaria puesto que en dicha oración hay elisión del verbo que debe indicarse con la coma.


----------



## Xiscomx

Penyafort said:


> La segunda coma es necesaria puesto que en dicha oración hay elisión del verbo que debe indicarse con la coma.


Penyafort,   y


----------



## Penyafort

Xiscomx said:


> Penyafort,   y



Me hiciste acudir al Diccionario panhispánico de dudas y leerme la parrafada del uso de la coma, pero, efectivamente, ahí puede leerse lo siguiente:

*1.2.5.* Se escribe coma para separar el sujeto de los complementos verbales cuando el verbo está elidido por haber sido mencionado con anterioridad o estar sobrentendido:​​_Su hijo mayor es rubio; el pequeño, moreno._​​_Los que no tengan invitación, por aquella puerta._​​_Nueve por tres, veintisiete._​


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Penyafort said:


> *1.2.5.* Se escribe coma para separar el sujeto de los complementos verbales cuando el verbo está elidido por haber sido mencionado con anterioridad o estar sobrentendido:
> ​_Su hijo mayor es rubio; el pequeño, moreno.   _​​_Los que no tengan invitación, por aquella puerta._​​_Nueve por tres, veintisiete._​


Y la primera, siendo absolutamente superflua —como dices, sobrante y prescindible—, tampoco es estrictamente incorrecta.

Saludos


----------



## Pinnula

Penyafort said:


> La primera coma es sobrante y prescindible.
> 
> La segunda coma es necesaria puesto que en dicha oración hay elisión del verbo que debe indicarse con la coma.


Ahí precisamente mi duda. Creo que no hay elisión del verbo.


----------



## sinho4

Esa regla no se aplica aquí. No hay ningún verbo elidido puesto que el que aparece ya sirve para ambas partes de la oración. Se ve bien así:
"Tenía el brazo derecho en la cabeza y el izquierdo en la nuca".
Sería diferente si pusieras un punto o punto y coma:
"Tenía el brazo derecho en la cabeza; el izquierdo, en la nuca".


----------



## Pinnula

sinho4 said:


> Esa regla no se aplica aquí. No hay ningún verbo elidido puesto que el que aparece ya sirve para ambas partes de la oración. Se ve bien así:
> "Tenía el brazo derecho en la cabeza y el izquierdo en la nuca".
> Sería diferente si pusieras un punto o punto y coma:
> "Tenía el brazo derecho en la cabeza; el izquierdo, en la nuca".


¿En tu primer ejemplo si haría falta la primera coma, no?: "Tenía el brazo derecho en la cabeza, y el izquierdo en la nuca".


----------



## Pinnula

sinho4 said:


> Esa regla no se aplica aquí. No hay ningún verbo elidido puesto que el que aparece ya sirve para ambas partes de la oración. Se ve bien así:
> "Tenía el brazo derecho en la cabeza y el izquierdo en la nuca".
> Sería diferente si pusieras un punto o punto y coma:
> "Tenía el brazo derecho en la cabeza; el izquierdo, en la nuca".


¿Por qué el punto y coma lo cambia todo? Sigo sin ver la elisión del verbo en tu segundo ejemplo. Gracias y perdonad mis tantas preguntas


----------



## sinho4

No, como dije en mi primer comentario, opino como Xisco: la coma sobra. Aunque eso no quiere decir que sea incorrecta, simplemente es opcional.


----------



## sinho4

Pinnula said:


> ¿Por qué el punto y coma lo cambia todo? Sigo sin ver la elisión del verbo en tu segundo ejemplo. Gracias y perdonad mis tantas preguntas


Pues porque cada oración necesita un verbo. Piensa en cómo quedaría sin la coma:
"Tenía el brazo derecho en la cabeza. El izquierdo en la nuca".
El izquierdo en la nuca... ¿qué? ¿Qué pasa con el izquierdo en la nuca? Está claro que falta un verbo. El verbo anterior ya no tiene influencia porque es una oración distinta, así que para señalar que hay uno elidido se pone la coma.


----------



## Pinnula

sinho4 said:


> Pues porque cada oración necesita un verbo. Piensa en cómo quedaría sin la coma:
> "Tenía el brazo derecho en la cabeza. El izquierdo en la nuca".
> El izquierdo en la nuca... ¿qué? Está claro que falta un verbo. El verbo anterior ya no tiene influencia porque es una oración distinta, así que para señalar que hay uno elidido se pone la coma.


GENIAL, muy bien explicado, gracias. Y gracias también a todos, y por vuestra paciencia. Es una suerte haber encontrado este foro.


----------



## Penyafort

Pinnula said:


> Ahí precisamente mi duda. Creo que no hay elisión del verbo.



La oración se trata de una oración compuesta por dos oraciones simples.

Primera oración: _Ella tenía su brazo izquierdo puesto en jarra._

Ella - sujeto​tenía - verbo​su brazo izquierdo - núcleo del complemento directo​puesto - complemento predicativo​en jarra - complemento circunstancial de modo​
y - conjunción que hace de cópula o enlace de ambas oraciones

Segunda oración: _el derecho, apoyado en su hombro._

(Ella) - sujeto elidido al ser el mismo de la primera oración​(tenía) - *verbo elidido* al ser el mismo de la primera oración​el (brazo) derecho - núcleo del complemento directo con sustantivización del adjetivo al elidir "brazo"​apoyado - complemento predicativo​en su hombro - complemento circunstancial de lugar​
La segunda oración simple no cuenta con un verbo explícito; está elidido por sobreentenderse que es el mismo de la primera oración simple. De ahí que, como muestran los ejemplos de la norma antedicha, sea necesaria la coma.



sinho4 said:


> Esa regla no se aplica aquí. No hay ningún verbo elidido puesto que el que aparece ya sirve para ambas partes de la oración. Se ve bien así:
> "Tenía el brazo derecho en la cabeza y el izquierdo en la nuca".
> Sería diferente si pusieras un punto o punto y coma:
> "Tenía el brazo derecho en la cabeza; el izquierdo, en la nuca".



El verbo que aparece en la primera sirve para ambas oraciones, cierto. Por ello precisamente está claramente elidido en la segunda oración, lo cual hace que la norma sí sea aplicable, como muestran los ejemplos de la misma.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

No hubiera yo dicho 'en jarra' sino 'en jarras', aunque sea un brazo...


----------



## sinho4

Sigo en mis trece. Una oración compuesta del tipo que tú mencionas sería algo como: "Yo como carne y él, verdura". La coma corresponde porque, efectivamente, son dos oraciones distintas con dos sujetos distintos. Lo que tenemos aquí, en este hilo, es una oración con dos complementos directos unidos copulativamente: "Yo tengo esto y eso".

Pero si quieres, por supuesto que puedes sacar una oración compuesta a partir de ella: "Ella tenía su brazo derecho en jarra y ella tenía su brazo izquierdo apoyado en el hombro".


----------



## Rocko!

Debería evitarse que "_y el derecho_" quede encerrado entre comas porque se convertiría automáticamente en un inciso gramatical, y eso no debería ocurrir.


----------



## sarah_

Pinnula said:


> Ella tenía su brazo izquierdo puesto en jarra, y el derecho, apoyado en su hombro.


Esperemos que el hombro sea el de otro, porque no me imagino la manera en la que una persona puede apoyar su brazo en su propio hombro. Como mucho la mano. Estamos aquí con las comas y la protagonista a puntito de desconyuntarse. 



Penyafort said:


> La oración se trata de una oración compuesta por dos oraciones simples.
> Primera oración: _Ella tenía su brazo izquierdo puesto en jarra._
> Ella - sujeto
> tenía - verbo
> su brazo izquierdo - núcleo del complemento directo
> puesto - complemento predicativo
> en jarra - complemento circunstancial de modo
> y - conjunción que hace de cópula o enlace de ambas oraciones
> Segunda oración: _el derecho, apoyado en su hombro._
> (Ella) - sujeto elidido al ser el mismo de la primera oración
> (tenía) - *verbo elidido* al ser el mismo de la primera oración
> el (brazo) derecho - núcleo del complemento directo con sustantivización del adjetivo al elidir "brazo"
> apoyado - complemento predicativo
> en su hombro - complemento circunstancial de lugar
> La segunda oración simple no cuenta con un verbo explícito; está elidido por sobreentenderse que es el mismo de la primera oración simple. De ahí que, como muestran los ejemplos de la norma antedicha, sea necesaria la coma.


Penyafort ¿y si dijéramos "Ella tenía  un piso alquilado en Cuenca y un ático comprado en Málaga"? La estructura en la misma, si no me equivoco. ¿Pondrías comas en algún sitio? Porque yo no.


----------



## Xiscomx

¡Cojoniam, Penyafort! También me has hecho correr a la biblioteca. Para mí, lo más importante de esta oración se basa en la función que ejerce la conjunción _y_ en ella , que no es otra que la de una simple enumeración de dos elementos sintácticamente equivalentes y coordinados dentro de un mismo enunciado.


----------



## jilar

Yo no pondría ninguna. Es lo más sencillo y estarías ante una frase como:
Ella tenía esto así y esto otro asó.

Pongo "asó" para reflejar que es una manera diferente a "así". Así = de esta manera. Asó= de otra manera. Muy formal no es, ni aparece como palabra en el DRAE, pero yo creo que se emplea tal y como la empleo aquí.

Ahora bien, recordemos que las comas sirven para marcar las pausas que el hablante pueda hacer al hablar. Si la persona mete esas pausas donde aparecen tales comas, estaría bien ponerlas.


----------



## Pinnula

jilar said:


> Yo no pondría ninguna. Es lo más sencillo y estarías ante una frase como:
> Ella tenía esto así y esto otro asó.
> 
> Pongo "asó" para reflejar que es una manera diferente a "así". Así = de esta manera. Asó= de otra manera. Muy formal no es, ni aparece como palabra en el DRAE, pero yo creo que se emplea tal y como la empleo aquí.
> 
> Ahora bien, recordemos que las comas sirven para marcar las pausas que el hablante pueda hacer al hablar. Si la persona mete esas pausas donde aparecen tales comas, estaría bien ponerlas.


Gracias otra vez a todos. Me gustó lo de "asó", Jilar.  Solo un apunte, la coma no puede usarse siempre para marcar la pausa que hace el hablante al hablar. Muchas veces puede suponer una errata (grave). No sé si conoces este artículo de la Fundéu sobre la "coma criminal":
La coma criminal
Recomiendo su lectura.


----------



## Xiscomx

jilar said:


> Ella tenía esto así y esto otro asó.
> 
> Pongo "asó" para reflejar que es una manera diferente a "así". Así = de esta manera. Asó= de otra manera. Muy formal no es, ni aparece como palabra en el DRAE, pero yo creo que se emplea tal y como la empleo aquí.


Hace mucho que estoy empleando _‘así y asá’_ o _‘así o asá’_, según sea necesario. También acabo de verlo en un hilo y en el diccionario Español-Inglés de WR.


----------



## jilar

También ese asá, pero yo al menos escucho más el asó en la frase del tipo que aquí tenemos, donde no estamos ante la expresión: (ni) así (ni)y/o asá.

En fin, que se usan ambas, tanto asá como asó, y son para lo que dije.


----------



## Penyafort

sinho4 said:


> Sigo en mis trece. Una oración compuesta del tipo que tú mencionas sería algo como: "Yo como carne y él, verdura". La coma corresponde porque, efectivamente, son dos oraciones distintas con dos sujetos distintos. Lo que tenemos aquí, en este hilo, es una oración con dos complementos directos unidos copulativamente: "Yo tengo esto y eso".
> 
> Pero si quieres, por supuesto que puedes sacar una oración compuesta a partir de ella: "Ella tenía su brazo derecho en jarra y ella tenía su brazo izquierdo apoyado en el hombro".



Claro, todo depende de la profundidad del análisis.

Consultando normas y usos, y aunque es cierto que lo más frecuente es cuando el sujeto es distinto, no veo que se especifique que el sujeto debe ser forzosamente otro. El hincapié se hace en el paralelismo de los elementos.

Lo que sí es curioso y para mí algo extraño es que se preconice el uso en tales casos de una coma -o punto y coma- delante del enlace, de manera que incluso la oración que tú acabas de mencionar sería "Yo como carne, y él, verdura".



sarah_ said:


> Penyafort ¿y si dijéramos "Ella tenía  un piso alquilado en Cuenca y un ático comprado en Málaga"? La estructura en la misma, si no me equivoco. ¿Pondrías comas en algún sitio? Porque yo no.



Yo tampoco.

Lo que me lleva a pensar que quizá tenga algo que ver el hecho de que el verbo sea "tener" con un uso semiauxiliar.



Xiscomx said:


> ¡Cojoniam, Penyafort! También me has hecho correr a la biblioteca. Para mí, lo más importante de esta oración se basa en la función que ejerce la conjunción _y_ en ella , que no es otra que la de una simple enumeración de dos elementos sintácticamente equivalentes y coordinados dentro de un mismo enunciado.



Como he dicho, no creo que eso sea lo principal. Aunque algo sí he sacado en claro para la oración que nos ocupa después de múltiples consultas: parece ser que ninguna de ambas comas son necesarias, sin que ello implique que ninguna de las dos sea incorrecta.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Penyafort said:


> parece ser que ninguna de ambas comas son necesarias, sin que ello implique que ninguna de las dos sea incorrecta.


Eso ya lo dije yo en #4...


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Ella tenía esto así y esto otro asó.


Por aquí diríamos "así y _asao_"... pero es lo mismo.

---



Pinnula said:


> Ella tenía su brazo izquierdo puesto en jarra, y el derecho, apoyado en su hombro.


Mi versión:

Ella tenía (_dos cosas_):
1) su brazo izquierdo puesto en jarra y
2) el derecho apoyado en su hombro.

Para mí sobran las dos comas:
_Ella tenía su brazo izquierdo puesto en jarra y el derecho apoyado en su hombro._

Saludos._
_
_


----------



## sarah_

Calambur said:


> Por aquí diríamos "así y _asao_"... pero es lo mismo.


Yo también digo eso. Voy a tener que emigrar


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> Para mí sobran las dos comas:
> _Ella tenía su brazo izquierdo puesto en jarra y el derecho apoyado en su hombro._


Y para mí y para la mayoría tal y como leemos aquí.
Pues claramente no hay necesidad de ninguna.

Pero el verdadero dilema es ¿qué pasa si la persona, al decir la frase, la puntúa así:
1...en jarras y, el derecho, apoyado...
O bien:
2...en jarras, y el derecho apoyado... ?

A mí, hablando, me parecen formas bastante naturales de hacerlo.
En la 1 pareciera que tiene en mente decir "...en jarras y el otro apoyado..." pero en el último momento, cuando va a decir "el otro" prefiere matizar y decir "el derecho" haciéndolo como un inciso.
En la 2, repito, si lo hacemos hablando, indica sin más que la persona hace una pequeña pausa antes de añadir la segunda parte empezando con y.

Pero, ¿qué sucede al momento de escribirlo? Pues que, digamos, los académicos han consensuado una forma de hacerlo. Y esta es la que se promueve de forma escrita ...y de ahí todas las normas que podemos leer al respecto.

Incluso se me ocurre una tercera.
Partiendo de la segunda, que la pausa sea mayor y así podría escribirse un punto.

En español es muy poco común hacer una secuencia y escribirla (A, y B). Desde pequeños, incluso con más elementos, estamos acostumbrados a:
A, B, C, ... H y J.

Pero en inglés yo lo veo muy a menudo (A, y B). Y no creo que sea por influencia del inglés ahí, pero si nos ponemos a comprobar estos detalles veremos que muchos a veces escribimos esa fórmula (A, y B), me incluyo, y sólo responde a que nos decidimos por ese estilo, y no usamos punto, porque hacemos ese añadido (y B) haciendo una pausa antes, como que es un agregado.

En esta misma explicación puedes ver varias veces que uso (, y ...)
¿Podría evitar la coma? Sí.
Pero...¿y si lo hago de ese modo -al hablar- haciendo tal pausa quizá como una manera de ir ordenando las sentencias agregadas o añadidas?

Supongo que por todo esto el tema da tanto que hablar.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

No veo qué pinta la “Oxford comma” en este hilo.

Desde luego, suscribo la elocuente, por concisa, recomendación de doña @Calambur:


Calambur said:


> Para mí sobran las dos comas:
> _Ella tenía su brazo izquierdo puesto en jarra y el derecho apoyado en su hombro._


En cuanto al uso de la coma para reproducir los rasgos suprasegmentales:


jilar said:


> Ahora bien, recordemos que las comas sirven para marcar las pausas que el hablante pueda hacer al hablar. Si la persona mete esas pausas donde aparecen tales comas, estaría bien ponerlas.


Dejo este extracto de la Ortografía (2010):





> *§ 3.4.2.2.2.1 Coma entre sujeto y verbo*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Si el sujeto es largo, suele hacerse oralmente una pausa y una inflexión tonal antes del comienzo del predicado, pero esta frontera fónica no debe marcarse gráficamente mediante coma: _Los alumnos que no hayan entregado el trabajo antes de la fecha fijada por el profesor | suspenderán la asignatura_. Tampoco debe reflejarse en la escritura la pausa oral que aparece comúnmente entre el verbo y un sujeto integrado en una estructura contrastiva del tipo _no..., sino..._: _Fueron convocados no los padres, sino los alumnos_ ( y no _Fueron convocados, no los padres, sino los alumnos_).
> 
> Real Academia Española y Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española. _Ortografía de la lengua española_ (2010).


----------



## sarah_

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Eso ya lo dije yo en #4...


Pues, ahora, la que tengo la duda soy yo   ¿Por qué ninguna de las comas es incorrecta?
En una enumeración no se escribe coma antes de la "y". La primera ya sobraría. Hay excepciones en ello, pero no es el caso.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

sarah_ said:


> Pues, ahora, la que tengo la duda soy yo   ¿Por qué ninguna de las comas es incorrecta?
> En una enumeración no se escribe coma antes de la "y". La primera ya sobraría. Hay excepciones en ello, pero no es el caso.


Bueno, quizá se podría aplicar esto, según entendamos que es una enumeración o no: "*2.2.* Se escribe coma delante de estas conjunciones cuando la secuencia que encabezan enlaza con todo el predicado anterior*,* y no con el último de sus miembros coordinados:

_Pagó el traje, el bolso y los zapatos, y salió de la tienda.
No sé si ir de vacaciones a Francia o Italia, o quedarme en casa._"

Un saludo


----------



## sarah_

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Bueno, quizá se podría aplicar esto, según entendamos que es una enumeración o no: "*2.2.* Se escribe coma delante de estas conjunciones cuando la secuencia que encabezan enlaza con todo el predicado anterior*,* y no con el último de sus miembros coordinados:
> 
> _Pagó el traje, el bolso y los zapatos, y salió de la tienda.
> No sé si ir de vacaciones a Francia o Italia, o quedarme en casa._"
> 
> Un saludo



Sí, había visto esa excepción pero, desde mi punto de vista, no se trata del mismo caso.  Un saludo de vuelta y gracias


----------



## Rocko!

Digamos que por ser una descripción corta de acciones simultáneas observadas visualmente en un instante, no hay justificación para ninguna coma, a menos que sea una redacción para poesía.


----------



## Calambur

Rocko! said:


> no hay justificación para ninguna coma, *a menos que sea una redacción para poesía.*


Tampoco, tampoco...

_Bajo el naranjo lava
pañales de algodón.
Tiene verdes los ojos
y violeta la voz._ 
(F.G.Lorca)

Saludos._


----------



## sarah_

Calambur said:


> Tampoco, tampoco...
> 
> _Bajo el naranjo lava
> pañales de algodón.
> Tiene verdes los ojos
> y violeta la voz._
> (F.G.Lorca)
> 
> Saludos._


Ya ni te voy a preguntar


----------



## Calambur

sarah_ said:


> Ya ni te voy a preguntar


Hacés bien.  
(Pero por favor no me preguntes qué acabo de almorzar.)


----------



## Rocko!

Calambur said:


> Tampoco, tampoco...
> _Bajo el naranjo lava
> pañales de algodón.
> Tiene verdes los ojos
> y violeta la voz._
> (F.G.Lorca)
> Saludos._


Sí, Calambur,  pero esos fabulosos versos no necesitan la coma porque la rima la hace innecesaria "*la*-va" + "*la*-voz" y "*go*-dón" + "*o*-jos" (la rima causa pausas en poesía, las cuales no intervienen en conteo métrico).
Lo que yo dije es que la coma haría falta en poesía si estuviéramos haciendo versos con la frase del título de este hilo, por lo siguiente:


> _Pero cuando la coma está entre una palabra que termina en vocal y la siguiente empieza en vocal sí interfiere en la métrica. Precisamente porque la coma "per se" implica pausa y la pausa a su vez implica una sílaba._



Es decir, con la coma, la suma de las sílabas da un resultado, pero sin la coma da otro resultado. Y en el hipotético caso de que querramos el resultado que da la adición de la coma, pues se pondría la coma.
Saludos.
SOBRE LA COMA EN MÉTRICA (Autor:Mariano bequer)

Pero si esto no fuera suficiente, la coma también deshace sinalefas, las cuales son de especial interés en poesía.


----------

